# Community alert phone setup



## Kilkea (6 May 2012)

Hi all, I am doing some research on setting up a community alert scheme locally which involves group text. I have a few questions which I hope some of you kind folk could help me with:

Which do you think is the best way to send group text (100-150 numbers) considering the phone may be in the hands of technophobes at times? Just groups on the handset?

Does anyone know if I can pick the number at the operator? (probably Vodafone)

Looking at Samsung "Y" for €99 with Vodafone (€20 top up per month), anyone recommend?

Thanks a million


----------



## mathepac (7 May 2012)

I'm not sure what part the phone figures in this but you can certainly do better price-wise e.g. Tescomobile phone, 9.99 or 19.99, and 10 top-up buys you 20 credit and 200 free web-texts. I'm a customer and phone-calls & texts have never been so cost-effective; 20 years using contract phones, 12 months PAYG customer. 

Is the phone an emergency hot-line or an administrative tool to notify members of meetings?


----------



## Kilkea (9 May 2012)

Its a bit of both. Anyone in the community will text the phone and then the holder will text out the alert to everyone in the area, contact the Gardai etc.


----------



## nediaaa (9 May 2012)

hi,.
there was something similiar on Dragons Den a few weeks ago.
might be an idea to look it up.
it could potentially put people in danger if they try to intervene in a burgarly fir example


----------



## mathepac (9 May 2012)

Kilkea said:


> Its a bit of both. Anyone in the community will text the phone and then the holder will text out the alert to everyone in the area, contact the Gardai etc.


So nothing fancy then. I'd strongly suggest a low-end Tesco with €10 top-ups - they don't have to be monthly, just as you need them. Very cost-effective.


----------

